# Commisso: offerta monstre per il Milan. Ma no ad aste.



## admin (25 Giugno 2018)

Ultime novità da Sky Calciomercato, da Peppe Di Stefano, sul futuro del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista, è terminata la spedizione di Han Li in Usa. Il braccio destro di Li è rientrato a Milano.

Finalmente è arrivata un'offerta monstre di commisso: 500 milioni più il debito contratto con Elliott. Ma Commisso non vuole partecipare ad aste. Vuole chiudere entro la settimana. 

Se il Milan passasse ad Elliott, il fondo parlerebbe con altri soggetti: Ricketts, Ross e fondo arabo su tutti.


_Come riportato da *Carlo Festa *de Il Sole 24 Ore, Commisso punta a chiudere l'acquisto del Milan entro la giornata di venerdì. Yonghong Li, però, è in attesa di un'offerta anche da parte dei Ricketts che stanno facendo progressi veloci._

_Inoltre, sul quotidiano in edicola martedì 26 giugno anche gli interrogativi sul ruolo di Bogarelli e di Riccardo Silva nella trattativa con Commisso._


----------



## Ragnet_7 (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime novità da Sky Calciomercato, da Peppe Di Stefano, sul futuro del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista, è terminata la spedizione di Han Li in Usa che è rientrato a Milano.
> 
> Finalmente è arrivata un'offerta monstre di commisso: 500 milioni più il debito contratto con Elliott. Ma Commisso non vuole partecipare ad aste. Vuole chiudere entro la settimana.
> 
> ...



Se l'offerta è quella Li non potrà far altro che ringraziare, abbassare il capo e vendere. Cioè stiamo parlando di una offerta di oltre 800 milioni, con cui non solo Li rientrerebbe della spesa ma ci avrebbe guadagnato pure qualcosa.


----------



## Pampu7 (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime novità da Sky Calciomercato, da Peppe Di Stefano, sul futuro del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista, è terminata la spedizione di Han Li in Usa che è rientrato a Milano.
> 
> Finalmente è arrivata un'offerta monstre di commisso: 500 milioni più il debito contratto con Elliott. Ma Commisso non vuole partecipare ad aste. Vuole chiudere entro la settimana.
> 
> ...



La notizia è il rientro a Milano, o è tutto già fatto o è saltato tutto


----------



## admin (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime novità da Sky Calciomercato, da Peppe Di Stefano, sul futuro del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista, è terminata la spedizione di Han Li in Usa che è rientrato a Milano.
> 
> Finalmente è arrivata un'offerta monstre di commisso: 500 milioni più il debito contratto con Elliott. Ma Commisso non vuole partecipare ad aste. Vuole chiudere entro la settimana.
> 
> ...



L'offerta è completamente fuori mercato.

Supererebbe gli 800 milioni.

Boh...


----------



## __king george__ (25 Giugno 2018)

a sensazione a me questo commisso convince….poi sul discorso dei collegamenti con berlusconi o galliani di alcune persone vicino a lui alzo le mani….spero non sia come sembra...


----------



## Boomer (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime novità da Sky Calciomercato, da Peppe Di Stefano, sul futuro del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista, è terminata la spedizione di Han Li in Usa. Il braccio destro di Li è rientrato a Milano.
> 
> Finalmente è arrivata un'offerta monstre di commisso: 500 milioni più il debito contratto con Elliott. Ma Commisso non vuole partecipare ad aste. Vuole chiudere entro la settimana.
> 
> ...



Ve l'avevo detto che era già tutto fatto e Li usciva di scena. Se non ora a Ottobre. Ovviamente per noi sarebbe meglio ora.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'offerta è completamente fuori mercato.
> 
> Supererebbe gli 800 milioni.
> 
> Boh...


Questo i soldi li caca...incredibile


----------



## fra29 (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'offerta è completamente fuori mercato.
> 
> Supererebbe gli 800 milioni.
> 
> Boh...



Offerta senza senso.. finché non si arriverà a 500 mil con debito il Milan davvero non sarà mai venduto realmente.. mi tocca dar ragione ad [MENTION=1382]Aron[/MENTION]


----------



## Aron (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'offerta è completamente fuori mercato.
> 
> Supererebbe gli 800 milioni.
> 
> Boh...



Esatto, è un'offerta che non ha senso. 
A meno cheeee.....


----------



## Jackdvmilan (25 Giugno 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Offerta senza senso.. finché non si arriverà a 500 mil con debito il Milan davvero non sarà mai venduto realmente.. mi tocca dar ragione ad [MENTION=1382]Aron[/MENTION]



Minchia quanti soldi ha da ripulire???Beato lui..


----------



## JohnDoe (25 Giugno 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Offerta senza senso.. finché non si arriverà a 500 mil con debito il Milan davvero non sarà mai venduto realmente.. mi tocca dar ragione ad [MENTION=1382]Aron[/MENTION]



anche io ho la stessa sensazione.il nano intasca quasi 2 miliardi....(secondo me Yong Li non e nessuno , e sempre il nano , ma forse mi sbaglio )


----------



## Boomer (25 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Esatto, è un'offerta che non ha senso.
> A meno cheeee.....



.... è sempre stato il vero acquirente dal primo giorno quando si è accordato con lo Zio Elliot e Silvietto.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (25 Giugno 2018)

Come volevasi dimostrare... Non vogliono aste... Non vogliono aspettare Elliot a costo di pagare meno. A questo punto Commisso si dimostra come forse l unico che vuole fortemente l AC milan. 500 milioni più il debito di Elliot è una cifra enorme... Ha in mente qualcosa con le sue TV.


----------



## Wildbone (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime novità da Sky Calciomercato, da Peppe Di Stefano, sul futuro del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista, è terminata la spedizione di Han Li in Usa. Il braccio destro di Li è rientrato a Milano.
> 
> Finalmente è arrivata un'offerta monstre di commisso: 500 milioni più il debito contratto con Elliott. Ma Commisso non vuole partecipare ad aste. Vuole chiudere entro la settimana.
> 
> ...



Qualcuno potrebbe gentilmente rispondere (o provare a farlo) a queste due domande:

1) Perché Commisso non vuole arrivare a giocarsela all'asta e sta facendo di tutto (a detta dei giornali) per prendersi il Milan adesso?

2) Io ancora non ho capito la questione debito con Elliot: se Li non paga, passiamo a Elliot in toto? Oppure il Milan passa "in tribunale" e viene venduto all'asta per pagare debito+interessi a Elliot e il resto finisce a Li? Voglio dire, sarà Elliot a decidere quando e a chi vendere il Milan, oppure si fa un'asta giudiziaria dove vince chi offre di più?


----------



## admin (25 Giugno 2018)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Qualcuno potrebbe gentilmente rispondere (o provare a farlo) a queste due domande:
> 
> 1) Perché Commisso non vuole arrivare a giocarsela all'asta e sta facendo di tutto (a detta dei giornali) per prendersi il Milan adesso?
> 
> 2) Io ancora non ho capito la questione debito con Elliot: se Li non paga, passiamo a Elliot in toto? Oppure il Milan passa "in tribunale" e viene venduto all'asta per pagare debito+interessi a Elliot e il resto finisce a Li? Voglio dire, sarà Elliot a decidere quando e a chi vendere il Milan, oppure si fa un'asta giudiziaria dove vince chi offre di più?



Riguardo la prima, eh...a saperlo...


----------



## Boomer (25 Giugno 2018)

Comunque ora che ci penso sicuramente per debito intende solo quello della Holding. Quello del Milan lo rifinanzierà sicuro a lungo termine con una banca e a un tasso di interesse normale.


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime novità da Sky Calciomercato, da Peppe Di Stefano, sul futuro del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista, è terminata la spedizione di Han Li in Usa. Il braccio destro di Li è rientrato a Milano.
> 
> Finalmente è arrivata un'offerta monstre di commisso: 500 milioni più il debito contratto con Elliott. Ma Commisso non vuole partecipare ad aste. Vuole chiudere entro la settimana.
> 
> ...



Se fosse confermato, la vera notizia è il ritorno a milano della nostra delegazione.
Vuol dire che qualcosa effettivamente è successo.
Se Commisso (che chiaramente è una personalità conosciuta e non può certamente essere prestanome di nessuno) davvero puo permettersi di spendere una simile cifra per avere il milan subito e interamente, evidentemente ha grandi progetti per noi e nessun problema di liquidità.
Insomma, mica male.
Aspettiamo conferme.


----------



## Gito (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime novità da Sky Calciomercato, da Peppe Di Stefano, sul futuro del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista, è terminata la spedizione di Han Li in Usa. Il braccio destro di Li è rientrato a Milano.
> 
> Finalmente è arrivata un'offerta monstre di commisso: 500 milioni più il debito contratto con Elliott. Ma Commisso non vuole partecipare ad aste. Vuole chiudere entro la settimana.
> 
> ...



Offerta che dovrebbe far molto felice Li, se accetta subito magari la scampiamo con la UEFA con una sentenza che non ci affossa


----------



## ibracadabra9 (25 Giugno 2018)

Vai rocco!


----------



## Jackdvmilan (25 Giugno 2018)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Qualcuno potrebbe gentilmente rispondere (o provare a farlo) a queste due domande:
> 
> 1) Perché Commisso non vuole arrivare a giocarsela all'asta e sta facendo di tutto (a detta dei giornali) per prendersi il Milan adesso?
> 
> 2) Io ancora non ho capito la questione debito con Elliot: se Li non paga, passiamo a Elliot in toto? Oppure il Milan passa "in tribunale" e viene venduto all'asta per pagare debito+interessi a Elliot e il resto finisce a Li? Voglio dire, sarà Elliot a decidere quando e a chi vendere il Milan, oppure si fa un'asta giudiziaria dove vince chi offre di più?



Io potrei rispondere solo alla prima. Per come sono fatto nemmeno io parteciperei ad aste. Ha chiaramente piani in mente e non ci bada a spese. Per come la vedo io dimostra di volerci fortemente...il resto lo dirà il tempo. Tanto non possiamo far nulla...


----------



## mil77 (25 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (25 Giugno 2018)

Quindi secondo voi Rocco Comisso multimiliardario americano superconosciuto sarebbe un altra testa di legno del Berlusca? Certo che di fantasia ne avete a pacchi.


----------



## gianluca1193 (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime novità da Sky Calciomercato, da Peppe Di Stefano, sul futuro del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista, è terminata la spedizione di Han Li in Usa. Il braccio destro di Li è rientrato a Milano.
> 
> Finalmente è arrivata un'offerta monstre di commisso: 500 milioni più il debito contratto con Elliott. Ma Commisso non vuole partecipare ad aste. Vuole chiudere entro la settimana.
> 
> ...



Ok, il cinese sconosciuto potrebbe essere una lavatrice.
Ma davvero un uomo d'affari conosciutissimo secondo voi va a rovinarsi la reputazione per fare un favore a Berlusconi?
Maddai.
Sicuramente le conowcenze con Silva e Bogarelli (se importanti come dicono) potrebbero aver influito sulla trattativa.
Ma da qui a dire che sarà ancora una lavatrice, berlusconi 3.0 ce ne passa...


----------



## admin (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime novità da Sky Calciomercato, da Peppe Di Stefano, sul futuro del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista, è terminata la spedizione di Han Li in Usa. Il braccio destro di Li è rientrato a Milano.
> 
> Finalmente è arrivata un'offerta monstre di commisso: 500 milioni più il debito contratto con Elliott. Ma Commisso non vuole partecipare ad aste. Vuole chiudere entro la settimana.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (25 Giugno 2018)

Preghiamo solo tutta sta pantomima serva ad addolcire il cervello bacato della Uefa


----------



## goleador 70 (25 Giugno 2018)

Che aspetta a accettare quel pazzo?


----------



## Boomer (25 Giugno 2018)

gianluca1193 ha scritto:


> Ok, il cinese sconosciuto potrebbe essere una lavatrice.
> Ma davvero un uomo d'affari conosciutissimo secondo voi va a rovinarsi la reputazione per fare un favore a Berlusconi?
> Maddai.
> Sicuramente le conowcenze con Silva e Bogarelli (se importanti come dicono) potrebbero aver influito sulla trattativa.
> Ma da qui a dire che sarà ancora una lavatrice, berlusconi 3.0 ce ne passa...



No questo è impossibile. Ripeto Commisso è l'azionista di maggioranza di una società molto importante negli Stati Uniti e quotata in borsa. Non può assolutamente permettersi una gestione alla "Li". Poi ci sarà eventualmente tempo per insultarlo o acclamarlo ma ora è prematuro.


----------



## tonilovin93 (25 Giugno 2018)

Ho un sogno:
Zio Rocco che ci compra e sistema tutto con la Uefa e la maggior parte di voi si rimangia tutto.. 

You may say I'm a dreamer, but I'm not the only one


----------



## Wildbone (25 Giugno 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Io potrei rispondere solo alla prima. Per come sono fatto nemmeno io parteciperei ad aste. Ha chiaramente piani in mente e non ci bada a spese. Per come la vedo io dimostra di volerci fortemente...il resto lo dirà il tempo. Tanto non possiamo far nulla...



Mah, strategicamente mi sembra insensato: andando all'asta avrebbe potuto giocarsela per prendere il Milan a meno di quell'offerta, potendo eventualmente aumentarla fino a questi benedetti 800 milioni, che difficilmente qualcun'altro avrebbe offerto. Per me è una mossa strana, o quantomeno da analizzare a fondo, in cerca di una risposta molto difficile da trovare, se non verrà portata alla luce in qualche modo. Sostanzialmente Commisso vuole evitare di trattare con qualcun'altro che non sia Li, in gran segreto, senza passare da Elliot o tribunali vari per l'asta. Mah. Puzzicchia.


----------



## Boomer (25 Giugno 2018)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Mah, strategicamente mi sembra insensato: andando all'asta avrebbe potuto giocarsela per prendere il Milan a meno di quell'offerta, potendo eventualmente aumentarla fino a questi benedetti 800 milioni, che difficilmente qualcun'altro avrebbe offerto. Per me è una mossa strana, o quantomeno da analizzare a fondo, in cerca di una risposta molto difficile da trovare, se non verrà portata alla luce in qualche modo. Sostanzialmente Commisso vuole evitare di trattare con qualcun'altro che non sia Li, in gran segreto, senza passare da Elliot o tribunali vari per l'asta. Mah. Puzzicchia.



Non sono 800 ma 680 . Il debito del Milan verso Elliot sarebbe sicuramente rifinanziato ( è più o meno la stessa cosa ma 120 ML li pigli in prestito da una banca con un tasso di interesse normale )


----------



## admin (25 Giugno 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Preghiamo solo tutta sta pantomima serva ad addolcire il cervello bacato della Uefa



Anzi, la pantomima rischia solo di irritare ulteriormente la Uefa.

Servono fatti concreti. Vediamo se accade qualcosa a breve.

Riguardo le varie trattative, io non faccio il tifo per nessuno, solo per il Milan. Spera che chiunque ci acquisti ci riporti dove meritiamo di stare.


----------



## Aron (25 Giugno 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Quindi secondo voi Rocco Comisso multimiliardario americano superconosciuto sarebbe un altra testa di legno del Berlusca? Certo che di fantasia ne avete a pacchi.



Testa di legno no, è una persona troppo importante per definirlo un semplice prestanome. 
Ma può benissimo collaborare in cambio di qualche favore.

Se poi con qualche intrallazzo riesce comunque a combinare qualcosa di buono, ce lo si fa andare bene...

Per me con Commisso la UEFA ci affossa sicuramente, cosa che non farebbe con interregno di Elliott e successivo passaggio ai Ricketts.


----------



## Pampu7 (25 Giugno 2018)

Resto della mia idea, se Commisso porta Maldini sono tranquillo su tutta la faccenda altrimentri avrò sempre qualche dubbio


----------



## Boomer (25 Giugno 2018)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Resto della mia idea, se Commisso porta Maldini sono tranquillo su tutta la faccenda altrimentri avrò sempre qualche dubbio



Gandini - Maldini - Giuntoli sarebbe perfetto.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (25 Giugno 2018)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Mah, strategicamente mi sembra insensato: andando all'asta avrebbe potuto giocarsela per prendere il Milan a meno di quell'offerta, potendo eventualmente aumentarla fino a questi benedetti 800 milioni, che difficilmente qualcun'altro avrebbe offerto. Per me è una mossa strana, o quantomeno da analizzare a fondo, in cerca di una risposta molto difficile da trovare, se non verrà portata alla luce in qualche modo. Sostanzialmente Commisso vuole evitare di trattare con qualcun'altro che non sia Li, in gran segreto, senza passare da Elliot o tribunali vari per l'asta. Mah. Puzzicchia.



Magari semplicemente non vuole rischiare...


----------



## Wildbone (25 Giugno 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Non sono 800 ma 680 . Il debito del Milan verso Elliot sarebbe sicuramente rifinanziato ( è più o meno la stessa cosa ma 120 ML li pigli in prestito da una banca con un tasso di interesse normale )



OK, 680. Ma la sostanza del discorso non cambia di una virgola.


----------



## addox (25 Giugno 2018)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Qualcuno potrebbe gentilmente rispondere (o provare a farlo) a queste due domande:
> 
> 1) Perché Commisso non vuole arrivare a giocarsela all'asta e sta facendo di tutto (a detta dei giornali) per prendersi il Milan adesso?
> 
> 2) Io ancora non ho capito la questione debito con Elliot: se Li non paga, passiamo a Elliot in toto? Oppure il Milan passa "in tribunale" e viene venduto all'asta per pagare debito+interessi a Elliot e il resto finisce a Li? Voglio dire, sarà Elliot a decidere quando e a chi vendere il Milan, oppure si fa un'asta giudiziaria dove vince chi offre di più?



Va in tribunale in asta. Scaroni tempo fa lo spiegò in una intervista.


----------



## Aron (25 Giugno 2018)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Resto della mia idea, se Commisso porta Maldini sono tranquillo su tutta la faccenda altrimentri avrò sempre qualche dubbio



è la cartina di tornasole


----------



## MaschioAlfa (25 Giugno 2018)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Mah, strategicamente mi sembra insensato: andando all'asta avrebbe potuto giocarsela per prendere il Milan a meno di quell'offerta, potendo eventualmente aumentarla fino a questi benedetti 800 milioni, che difficilmente qualcun'altro avrebbe offerto. Per me è una mossa strana, o quantomeno da analizzare a fondo, in cerca di una risposta molto difficile da trovare, se non verrà portata alla luce in qualche modo. Sostanzialmente Commisso vuole evitare di trattare con qualcun'altro che non sia Li, in gran segreto, senza passare da Elliot o tribunali vari per l'asta. Mah. Puzzicchia.



Puzzi Chia o puzza... Sta di fatto che sta dimostrando così facendo di volere fortemente il club. Mentre gli altri stanno a guardare e aspettano la vittima diventare carcassa di Elliot.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (25 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Testa di legno no, è una persona troppo importante per definirlo un semplice prestanome.
> Ma può benissimo collaborare in cambio di qualche favore.



Secondo me viaggiate sempre troppo in la con la mente. Non sempre ci sono dietro complotti. Commisso da buon uomo d'affari avrà fiutato qualcosa e vuole fare in modo di non farsi scappare proprio il Milan. Diciamo che potrebbe comprare un altro club per molto meno, ma quanti club a livello del Milan sono in vendita?


----------



## Boomer (25 Giugno 2018)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> OK, 680. Ma la sostanza del discorso non cambia di una virgola.



Si è comunque molto alto come costo infatti è l'unico pezzo del puzzle che non mi torna. Forse non avevano previsto l'inserimento dei Ricketts?


----------



## babsodiolinter (25 Giugno 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Non sono 800 ma 680 . Il debito del Milan verso Elliot sarebbe sicuramente rifinanziato ( è più o meno la stessa cosa ma 120 ML li pigli in prestito da una banca con un tasso di interesse normale )



Sicuramente salderá solo quella di li, cmq poi diventi il proprietario del Milan con i 150 e passa ml di debito con elliot.
Ok li rifinanzia ma sempre 800ml e oltre sono.


----------



## Wildbone (25 Giugno 2018)

addox ha scritto:


> Va in tribunale in asta. Scaroni tempo fa lo spiegò in una intervista.



Grazie! Quindi è una balla quella che Elliot si prenderebbe il Milan?


----------



## MaschioAlfa (25 Giugno 2018)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Resto della mia idea, se Commisso porta Maldini sono tranquillo su tutta la faccenda altrimentri avrò sempre qualche dubbio



Commisso
Silva
Maldini

Chiaro semplice recoaro.


----------



## Crestadellonda (25 Giugno 2018)

Ho come l'impressione che la decisione UEFA sia legata alla trattativa Commisso-Milan
Più che l'esclusione dalle coppe peserebbero, e non poco, le sanzioni economiche e gli adeguamenti monte ingaggi che ci relegherebbero a ruolo da comprimari per parecchi anni.
Per questo voglio credere che quest'offerta ed il contemporaneo rinvio della decisione a Nyon significhino che Commisso abbia garanzie di sanzioni quantomeno miti..


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Giugno 2018)

Un'altra considerazione.
Perchè Commisso compra ora e non in sede d'asta da Elliott?
Evidentemente i motivi sono 3
1)Vuole affrettare i tempi, perchè comprare da elliot con un asta con altri 2-3 soggetti in ballo chiaramente dilaterebbe il tutto: evidentemente ha un piano per la prossima stagione e ha bisogno della finestra di mercato, il che è ottimo per noi
2)Commisso vuole chiudere subito per poter garantire al milan un migliore giudizio in sede UEFA: preferisce pagarci di piu ma prendere in mano un progetto già avviato e in crescita, e fa bene
3)Nessuno degli altri soggetti è disposto a trattare direttamente con Li, ma preferiscono fare asta da Elliot.
Evidentemente Commisso, che ha piu liquidità o comunque è piu disposto a spendere di loro, preferisce spendere di più ora per allontanare il rischio di un'asta con altri soggetti e un prezzo magari ancora più svantaggioso


----------



## Black (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime novità da Sky Calciomercato, da Peppe Di Stefano, sul futuro del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista, è terminata la spedizione di Han Li in Usa. Il braccio destro di Li è rientrato a Milano.
> 
> Finalmente è arrivata un'offerta monstre di commisso: 500 milioni più il debito contratto con Elliott. Ma Commisso non vuole partecipare ad aste. Vuole chiudere entro la settimana.
> 
> ...



se è vera questa offerta Li è un pazzo a non accettare, o molto più probabilmente non sono quelle le cifre


----------



## babsodiolinter (25 Giugno 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Un'altra considerazione.
> Perchè Commisso compra ora e non in sede d'asta da Elliott?
> Evidentemente i motivi sono 3
> 1)Vuole affrettare i tempi, perchè comprare da elliot con un asta con altri 2-3 soggetti in ballo chiaramente dilaterebbe il tutto: evidentemente ha un piano per la prossima stagione e ha bisogno della finestra di mercato, il che è ottimo per noi
> ...



Ottime considerazioni...


----------



## Freddiedevil (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime novità da Sky Calciomercato, da Peppe Di Stefano, sul futuro del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista, è terminata la spedizione di Han Li in Usa. Il braccio destro di Li è rientrato a Milano.
> 
> Finalmente è arrivata un'offerta monstre di commisso: 500 milioni più il debito contratto con Elliott. Ma Commisso non vuole partecipare ad aste. Vuole chiudere entro la settimana.
> 
> ...



Ovviamente non vuole scatenare aste perchè non avrebbe senso ritardare l'acquisto, visto che probabilmente non completandolo si ritroverebbe la squadra fuori dalle coppe. Ciò mi fa intuire che pensa di aver in qualche modo la possibilità di evitare l'esclusione dalle coppe o maxi-sanzione imposta dalla UEFA. 
Detto ciò è un'offerta incredibile, ma non mi lascia più di tanto stupefatto, se si considera che comunque con l'ultimo mercato è stato aumentato di molto il valore patrimoniale con i nuovi giocatori. Insomma, forse Rocco ci salva le chiappine


----------



## Wildbone (25 Giugno 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Puzzi Chia o puzza... Sta di fatto che sta dimostrando così facendo di volere fortemente il club. Mentre gli altri stanno a guardare e aspettano la vittima diventare carcassa di Elliot.



Mah, a me queste romanzate da "cavaliere romantico" mi sembrano sempre robe di poco conto. Un imprenditore serio deve ragionare in modo strategico ed economicamente fruttuoso. Comunque vediamo. Tanto manca pochissimo


----------



## MaschioAlfa (25 Giugno 2018)

Ho la sensazione che rocco con questa offerta monstre, abbia fatto fuori pure i rickkets


----------



## Ragnet_7 (25 Giugno 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Un'altra considerazione.
> Perchè Commisso compra ora e non in sede d'asta da Elliott?
> Evidentemente i motivi sono 3
> 1)Vuole affrettare i tempi, perchè comprare da elliot con un asta con altri 2-3 soggetti in ballo chiaramente dilaterebbe il tutto: evidentemente ha un piano per la prossima stagione e ha bisogno della finestra di mercato, il che è ottimo per noi
> ...



Mettici pure che la dichiarazione in pompa magna dei Ricketts vanno proprio in quella direzione. Se il Milan andrà ad Elliot ci sarà da battagliare a cifre non prevedibili non avendo la certezza di uscire vincitore, e con un Milan probabilmente fuori dall'Europa.

Poi secondo me Commisso ha la netta sensazione che Elliot preferirà i Ricketts e allora vuole anticipare tutti.


----------



## Aron (25 Giugno 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Secondo me viaggiate sempre troppo in la con la mente. Non sempre ci sono dietro complotti. Commisso da buon uomo d'affari avrà fiutato qualcosa e vuole fare in modo di non farsi scappare proprio il Milan. Diciamo che potrebbe comprare un altro club per molto meno, ma quanti club a livello del Milan sono in vendita?



Non è questione di complotti. Il punto è che tra tutti i proprietari che sono stati associati al Milan nel passato remoto fino al presente, da Ferrero, Carlos Slim, Al Maktoun fino ai Ricketts, tutti quelli come loro che non avevano relazioni dirette e semidirette con Berlusconi e Fininvest sono stati dati in svantaggio o mai veramente interessati. 

Tutti gli altri che si sono avvicinati al Milan come Mr Bee e che poi ci sono entrati come Yonghong Li, hanno tutti intrecci con Berlusconi e Fininvest. 
E guardacaso ce li ha pure Commisso.

_certe coincidenze fanno giri immensi che..._


----------



## Boomer (25 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Non è questione di complotti. Il punto è che tra tutti i proprietari che sono stati associati al Milan nel passato remoto fino al presente, da Ferrero, Carlos Slim, Al Maktoun fino ai Ricketts, tutti quelli come loro che non avevano relazioni dirette e semidirette con Berlusconi e Fininvest sono stati dati in svantaggio o mai veramente interessati.
> 
> Tutti gli altri che si sono avvicinati al Milan come Mr Bee e che poi ci sono entrati come Yonghong Li, hanno tutti intrecci con Berlusconi e Fininvest.
> E guardacaso ce li ha pure Commisso.
> ...



Anche il tuo idolo Elliot ha intrecci con Silvietto.


----------



## Aron (25 Giugno 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Poi secondo me Commisso ha la netta sensazione che Elliot preferirà i Ricketts e allora vuole anticipare tutti.



Rimane un'offerta fuori mercato e folle, soprattutto per un Milan che rischia di vedere il suo valore crollare da un momento all'altro.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (25 Giugno 2018)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Mah, a me queste romanzate da "cavaliere romantico" mi sembrano sempre robe di poco conto. Un imprenditore serio deve ragionare in modo strategico ed economicamente fruttuoso. Comunque vediamo. Tanto manca pochissimo



Ma infatti, di romantico ci sarà ben poco... Magari rocco ha già in mente qualcosa... Nelle tv via cavo..

Poi diciamolo chiaramente.... Sti 4,5 miliardi di patrimonio mica se li porterà nella tomba come Berlusconi.. No?


----------



## Aron (25 Giugno 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Anche il tuo idolo Elliot ha intrecci con Silvietto.



Elliott non è il mio idolo. 

Certo che ha intrecci, ne ha tantissimi. Ed è anche l'unica ancora di salvezza con l'UEFA.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (25 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Rimane un'offerta fuori mercato e folle, soprattutto per un Milan che rischia di vedere il suo valore crollare da un momento all'altro.



Vediamo se l'offerta è veramente quella. Ripeto anche fosse più alta non bisogna per forza credere agli UFO o alle scie chimiche, non sappiamo i piani che ha in mente Rocco.


----------



## Boomer (25 Giugno 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Ma infatti, di romantico ci sarà ben poco... Magari rocco ha già in mente qualcosa... Nelle tv via cavo..
> 
> Poi diciamolo chiaramente.... Sti 4,5 miliardi di patrimonio mica se li porterà nella tomba come Berlusconi.. No?



Non pensate a un'epoca Silvio due comunque. Il calcio è cambiato e bisognerà lavorare duramente per instaurare un ciclo che porti il Milan a finanziarsi da solo. Poi i soldi della proprietà sono sempre importanti specie all'inizio.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (25 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Elliott non è il mio idolo.
> 
> Certo che ha intrecci, ne ha tantissimi. Ed è anche l'unica ancora di salvezza con l'UEFA.



Non so se aspetterebbe i comodi di Elliott con relativa asta...i tempi li vedo davvero lunghi


----------



## Gito (25 Giugno 2018)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> 1) Perché Commisso non vuole arrivare a giocarsela all'asta e sta facendo di tutto (a detta dei giornali) per prendersi il Milan adesso?



Io credo che ci mancano dei pezzi del puzzle a noi, ovviamente è una supposizione, ma la UEFA se voleva stangarci subito lo avrebbe già fatto, non credo che non sappia compilare un documento come si dice...
All'asta lo pagherebbe meno, magari pure la metà ma prenderebbe una squadra fuori dalle coppe per piu anni, mille condizioni da rispettare, multe da pagare ed una rosa imbarazzante perchè mezza squadra se ne va con 2 anni fuori dall'europa.
Il tempo stringe con la scure dell'UEFA sulla testa, se chiude subito magari evita di comprare una squadra di scappati di casa e con piu manovra per attuare i suoi piani sulla squadra.
Un Milan sanzionato, fuori dall'europa, con 1000 paletti da rispettare ed una rosa da salvezza li vale anche solo 350 milioni? Io non credo


----------



## Wildbone (25 Giugno 2018)

Gito ha scritto:


> Io credo che ci mancano dei pezzi del puzzle a noi, ovviamente è una supposizione, ma la UEFA se voleva stangarci subito lo avrebbe già fatto, non credo che non sappia compilare un documento come si dice...
> All'asta lo pagherebbe meno, magari pure la metà ma prenderebbe una squadra fuori dalle coppe per piu anni, mille condizioni da rispettare, multe da pagare ed una rosa imbarazzante perchè mezza squadra se ne va con 2 anni fuori dall'europa.
> Il tempo stringe con la scure dell'UEFA sulla testa, se chiude subito magari evita di comprare una squadra di scappati di casa e con piu manovra per attuare i suoi piani sulla squadra.
> Un Milan sanzionato, fuori dall'europa, con 1000 paletti da rispettare ed una rosa da salvezza li vale anche solo 350 milioni? Io non credo



Ipotesi plausibile, anche se è effettivamente la più ottimistica di tutte


----------



## MaschioAlfa (25 Giugno 2018)

Gito ha scritto:


> Io credo che ci mancano dei pezzi del puzzle a noi, ovviamente è una supposizione, ma la UEFA se voleva stangarci subito lo avrebbe già fatto, non credo che non sappia compilare un documento come si dice...
> All'asta lo pagherebbe meno, magari pure la metà ma prenderebbe una squadra fuori dalle coppe per piu anni, mille condizioni da rispettare, multe da pagare ed una rosa imbarazzante perchè mezza squadra se ne va con 2 anni fuori dall'europa.
> Il tempo stringe con la scure dell'UEFA sulla testa, se chiude subito magari evita di comprare una squadra di scappati di casa e con piu manovra per attuare i suoi piani sulla squadra.
> Un Milan sanzionato, fuori dall'europa, con 1000 paletti da rispettare ed una rosa da salvezza li vale anche solo 350 milioni? Io non credo



Speriamo sia così... Che tutto serva a placare l ira degli dei Dell Olimpo di Nyon... Anche perché altrimenti pagare 800 milioni per un Milan ridimensionato sarebbe da folli o da... Lavanderia Arcore


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Giugno 2018)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Mah, strategicamente mi sembra insensato: andando all'asta avrebbe potuto giocarsela per prendere il Milan a meno di quell'offerta, potendo eventualmente aumentarla fino a questi benedetti 800 milioni, che difficilmente qualcun'altro avrebbe offerto. Per me è una mossa strana, o quantomeno da analizzare a fondo, in cerca di una risposta molto difficile da trovare, se non verrà portata alla luce in qualche modo. Sostanzialmente Commisso vuole evitare di trattare con qualcun'altro che non sia Li, in gran segreto, senza passare da Elliot o tribunali vari per l'asta. Mah. Puzzicchia.



Asta significa concorrenza... mica asta giudiziaria! Il Milan non è mica una società in fallimento!!!


----------

